# New Driver..when should I start to worry about 1 stars?



## Guy6767 (May 8, 2018)

I started driving for Uber in Dayton just under 2 weeks ago, I have about 85 rides. Early on I had a 2 star, but every time I start to improve the rating from 4.76 into the 4.8s I've gotten 1 stars (twice) that have knocked me down to a 4.67. 

I tend to drive the later shift..from about 4 PM to 1 or 3 AM. Although I think I know who left me the 2 star, I am totally in the dark about the 1s. I got notes for 'comfort' and 'professionalism', probably from the same rider at some point in the last day as well.

So I am nervous as hell that I've on the brink of deactivation. I've kept my car clear (though it's older), have good hygiene, etc, etc so I am not really sure what's going on. A couple of times I had snafus with google map directions, but have been apologetic about it. 

Worrying too much? Or is it more forgiving at the beginning ?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Driving late at night and accepting pool pax are the two worst things you can do for your rating.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Get waze for navigation. Try to be nice and safe. Avoid the pool rides and dont pick anybody up then cancel the ride because you don' like where its going. I have light rock or npr on the radio. Do your best and you'l be fine


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Start shopping for lawyer


----------



## Guy6767 (May 8, 2018)

Oddly compared to other users here, I haven't (yet) had problems with pool rides, but I don't get many. 

Seems like Uber is punishing me today, only had 2 rides making a whopping 10 dollars. But I debuted my new, slightly guilt-trippy speech at the end of the trip "I am leaving you excellent feedback and I hope you will do the same". Seems to have worked on both of them as my rating is now 4.68.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

You dont know if those pool riders are giving you low ratings, so you may very well have a problem with those pool rides..

We all get low ratings in the beginning, but some things you can do to make it easier to get better ratings temporarily:
1) Avoid the drunk-shift.. Driving 6am-12pm gets you 98% 5* ratings
2) NO POOL ! The only sense power these low-life cheap-ass POS street urchins get is down-rating a driver
3) Don’t accept rides from riders with a rating below 4.8 for the same reason as item #2


----------



## Guy6767 (May 8, 2018)

How forgiving is Uber at this stage rating wise? It's not even been 2 weeks, it just seems like one more 1 star and I will get deactivated.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

They are more forgiving at the beginning but if you dont shape up soon you will get “the email” ... So, take the advice posted above.


----------



## Guy6767 (May 8, 2018)

Got it bumped up to 4.70, I find that little closing 'please give me 5 stars' speech combined with ass kissing throughout the ride really seems to help.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Keep your mouth shut other than Hello and Good Day.

Follow GPS, unless pax directs you otherwise.

Do NOT have the volume of your GPS on, it shows incompetence. You should be able to drive without a phone blaring "Turn left in 100 feet".

Keep the music low, keep it generic. My first full year I drove with NO radio at all, unless pax requested it.

If pax want to talk, then talk. But no negativity. Do not ***** about pay, tips, Uber, Lyft, your other job, traffic, or anything. Be Mr Positive.

- GL


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Guy6767 said:


> snafus with google map directions, but have been apologetic about it.


Oh you're apologetic, how sweet... MEANINGLESS! Anytime you find yourself apologizing during a ride, you're doomed! Pax will seem cool and forgiving to your face, but you just gave them permission to bone you! People inherently abhor weakness.

Don't say, "oops sorry, I missed a turn" Say, "damn navigator screwed US, don't worry I'll fix it!" Now you're the hero. Get it?


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Guy6767 said:


> Got it bumped up to 4.70, I find that little closing 'please give me 5 stars' speech combined with ass kissing throughout the ride really seems to help.


Makes ypu seem desperate. Just be real with th unless you're a shitty person......then be fake.


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Stop giving a **** and you’ll be okay.


----------

